
Ask HN: Any designer want to help with a free tool I'm developing? - anonfunction
I&#x27;m making a free website to help people bulk delete their reddit comments. It started with wanting to remove my own posts from certain subreddits from many years ago. After looking into it I could not find any easy solutions to this problem. It also seems like many people are interested in such a tool.<p>I&#x27;m a backend engineer so I am struggling on a way to properly handle the UI &#x2F; UX.<p>At it&#x27;s core the workflow should be something like:<p>1. Homepage: Enter your reddit username<p>2. Redirect: Send them to reddit to authorize API access<p>3. Comment listing page: Show the user all their comments and allow them to select which ones they want to delete.<p>The comment listing page is where I&#x27;m struggling. How does the user select which comments they want to delete and which they want to keep? The more I think about it the more uncertain I become. Should I show all the comments in a table with checkboxes? Should I only show the subreddits with their comment counts?<p>I think mostly the tool will be used by people who have have either changed positions (for instance maybe you used to be a hardcore libertarian but now are liberal and want to remove your old comments) or people who have been doxxed (maybe you used to post to &#x2F;r&#x2F;gonewild but someone shared your reddit username on facebook) so I think to start the best course of action is to allow users to remove all the comments by subreddit.<p>If you are a designer and want to add a website to your portfolio please get in touch with me (montana949 at the free google email website) I&#x27;ll take any help I can get and will do all the development, just need a design or if you want the html &#x2F; css &#x2F; javascript. Will also put your name and link on the website!
======
Theophraustous
Always think about where the user would be expecting to find each comment.

The route I would use would be to use Angular in order to display your list of
subreddits alphabetically. Selecting the checkbox of the subreddit selects all
comments within that subreddit for deletion. Selecting anything other than the
checkbox in that subreddit <div> will simply use ngIf to display a <div> below
it containing an ngFor <ul> showing each comment within this subreddit
chronologically for selection. You can always break these into smaller groups
such as years/months/days.

In the case of /r/gonewild I would also allow for deletion of only comments
with pictures/links.

~~~
anonfunction
Thanks for the reply, I like first only showing the subreddit with the option
to further drill down.

